

Whitehouse: "no comment" on Chris Dodd corruption petition - thotpoizn
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/response/why-we-cant-comment

======
thotpoizn
When I saw "can't comment" I had a moment of hope: visions of every crime show
I've ever watched, "we can't comment on an ongoing investigation," etc.

Sadly, no such luck. This was more of a "can't" because it sounds less
weaselly than "won't," even though the TOS section on law enforcement says
they MAY decline... If I were a cynical guy, I'd say it probably took a lot
fewer signatures to get MegaUploads investigated... Of course, those were on
checks...

/grumpy

